# P. chromogynos extended belly



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey guys I noticed one of my females, at least I thought it was a female, her belly was extremely bloated. I immediately thought it was bloat, but she is and has been very active in the tank, and still eating and always searching for food.

I also noticed 2 of my other females had there egg tubes drop a little after a water change and me lowering the temp to 76* for a few days. I added some Epsom salt, and plan to fast them for a day or two and see what happens. All water parameters are good, .25 amm, 0 nitrite, 10-20 nitrate. Performed a 50% water change today after noticing her belly.

Not really sure how to proceed from here, I'd rather not remove her from the tank if it's not necessary. Anybody experience this before? Thanks in advance, check it out, best pics I could get with my phone.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I had this type of case few years ago, it was a intestinal worm, that parasited the liver and intestines, there 's nothing to do apart treating yur all tank with an anti-internal parasites medecine(the molecule flubendazole works great in such case)
xris


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks xris, did your fish survive? Ill get some meds today, **** this is my biggest fear. I was hoping maybe she was developing eggs lol


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Any idea whee i can get flubendazole or equivalent? Not seeing many places carrying it. Anything else that might be effective? Thanks again.
-Den


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re Excuse me to be so direct but yur fish will not survive, at this stage, the worm occupy all the belly and had for most of them partially destroyed the inernal organs.The treament is to prevent any other fish to devellop it. Sorry to tell this to you.I live in France so tell yu what kind of medecines yu have is very hard for me to tell. I use a child antiparasitic treatment, the name is fluvermal but I don't know if yu can find it in the USA.Take some in tablets and not liquid. Yu crush 1 comp, delay it in a little glass with water(very few) and mix it with 100 grames of pellets. Yu let it dry and then yu have yur treatment, use it for more than 4 days(I use 7) to have the time the molecule is really ingested with the food.
xris


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Xris, that really bums me out. Im gonna try Prazipro first, its the easiest for me to acquire.
Hopefully it helps. Anyone else with some medicine recommendations please let me know.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

You can also search for antiparastic food. I think it works pretty well as it gets the food directly into the fishes system.


----------



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey I've had a similar problem with my fish for like a month and half. Do you guys think its a parasite:

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=254534


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Certainly won't hurt to try Prazipro...here is a chart with some other alternatives if that doesn't work ... so sorry to see your female with such problems ...good luck with treatment and let us know how things turn out

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1338


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

samaki said:


> Re Excuse me to be so direct but yur fish will not survive, at this stage, the worm occupy all the belly and had for most of them partially destroyed the inernal organs.The treament is to prevent any other fish to devellop it. Sorry to tell this to you.
> xris


and I think xris is right about the survival of the female...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

cichlid-gal said:


> Certainly won't hurt to try Prazipro...here is a chart with some other alternatives if that doesn't work ... so sorry to see your female with such problems ...good luck with treatment and let us know how things turn out
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1338


this very extended belly is a symptom similar to this one


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

I had this exact same problem (with the same species actually). It's been about 3 weeks and the problem has gone away. I am attributing it to overeating, as the 3 females I have in that tank are the largest fish and aggressively went after the food. I cut feedings down to once a day and did not feed them for a day before that.

Hopefully you have the same issue and it goes away by a limited diet.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just checking in denske...how is your fish doing? How about the others in the tank?


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Didn't want to post too soon, but I may have dodged a bullet. Treated the tank with levinasole first, then also the prazipro when it arrived, the female in question seemed to start getting smaller instantly.

Glad to say, she is still doing well. This morning I also noticed 2 females are now holding, but I am still unsure who the dominant male is, lol. None of the males are fully colored yet, or showing any significant dominance.
Here's the females, it's both their first time so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking good and really glad to hear that. Congrats on the holding girls!


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice. did you see results after the levamisole?

Glad it worked out.


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes almost immediately, but still went ahead with the prazipro afterwards as well, just to be safe.


----------

